# Maintaining BG whilst exercising



## Thyroid17 (May 17, 2022)

Hi everyone
For all you Type1/ LADA people out there ……can anyone give me a bit of guidance on what range my BG should be before I do a bungeefit class ( great fun, attached to a bungee, and I think I burn more calories laughing).
Ive only just started these classes and on my second class my BG was 5.7 at the start of the class but dropped down to 3.7 within 30 minutes. It took 25g Carbs and 30 minutes to get me back up to 5.9

Should I be aiming for a BG of 7.0 at the start? or maybe higher? Or do I reduce my lunchtime insulin? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob Oldfield (May 17, 2022)

Hi,

It's a very tricky question as there can be a lot of different factors that can be playing a part and each of us is going to react in different ways.  I'd suggest probably..... 

make sure someone there knows you're diabetic and to feed you sugar if you go down,
trying to start a little bit higher (being a bit hyper better than going hypo), 
test as much as you can, 
and make 100% sure you have your supply of fast acting carb easily to hand.

After a few more sessions hopefully you'll get a better handle on how your body is reacting.

Just watched a youtube about bungeefit..... looks like fun!

All the best


----------



## Thyroid17 (May 18, 2022)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions Rob… I’m currently on the DAFNE course so I’m hoping that will give me more insight into how my body responds! 

Bungeefit is really quite fabulous! Most fun I’ve had in an exercise class ever!


----------



## Inka (May 18, 2022)

Thyroid17 said:


> Hi everyone
> For all you Type1/ LADA people out there ……can anyone give me a bit of guidance on what range my BG should be before I do a bungeefit class ( great fun, attached to a bungee, and I think I burn more calories laughing).
> Ive only just started these classes and on my second class my BG was 5.7 at the start of the class but dropped down to 3.7 within 30 minutes. It took 25g Carbs and 30 minutes to get me back up to 5.9
> 
> ...



I’ve never done bungeefit (it sounds fun!) but for vigorous exercise, I start somewhere around 7.5 to 9ish. I then top up with glucose as needed.

Depending on the time of your class, you could reduce the bolus of your previous meal and/or have extra carbs. Write down what you try and then you’ll find something that works for you.


----------



## Thyroid17 (May 18, 2022)

Inka said:


> I’ve never done bungeefit (it sounds fun!) but for vigorous exercise, I start somewhere around 7.5 to 9ish. I then top up with glucose as needed.
> 
> Depending on the time of your class, you could reduce the bolus of your previous meal and/or have extra carbs. Write down what you try and then you’ll find something that works for you.


Thanks Inka…. It really is great fun. I’m only in the beginners class so it’s not that vigorous yet! I will speak to the DAFNE Instructor as well and see which advice I should try first. Thanks for your help


----------

